# Bread Bowls



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 24, 2021)

Daughter is making potato gnocchi soup.

So i made bread bowls.

Mixing, just long enough to bring the dough together.







Now med speed for 5 mins






Ok after 5 mins on med its ready for shaping and a 40 min rise.






After the med mix, lightly oil a bowl, shape on roll it around the bowl. Cover with damp cloth for 40 min rise . In a warm spot.






Now shape each small loaf into a ball on a lightly oil cookie sheet. Cover with the dam cloth 30 mins.







Bake at 400 for 25-30 mins.







4 1/2 teaspoons (2 packets) instant yeast
2 1/2 cups warm water (110°F)
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon granulated sugar
4 cups (18 ounces or 510 grams) bread flour
3 cups (13.5 ounces or 383 grams) all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons fine salt
1 egg white

In the bowl of an electric stand mixer stir together the yeast, water, olive oil, and sugar. Add the bread flour and stir until combined. Fit the mixer with the dough hook and on low speed, gradually add in the all-purpose flour and then the salt.

Turn speed to medium-low and knead until the dough is smooth and elastic, about 5 minutes. You can also knead by hand for 5 to 7 minutes.

Transfer the dough to a lightly oiled bowl, turning to coat. Cover with a damp cloth and let rise in a warm place until doubled in size, about 40 minutes.

Gently deflate the dough and divide into 6 equal portions.
Stretch each portion into a tight ball, pinching the bottom with your fingers and rolling around on the counter to seal and shape. If the ball is too loose it may deflate while baking, so be sure to make a nice tight shape.

Place the balls on a greased baking sheet. Slash the top with a sharp knife to score in an X shape. Cover and let rise again until doubled in size, about 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, preheat the oven to 400°F. Place an empty broiler tray on the top shelf.In a small bowl, beat the egg white with 1 tablespoon of water. Brush over the dough.

Place the baking sheet in the center of the oven. Pour 1 cup of hot tap water into the broiler tray and quickly close the door. Bake for 25 to 30 minutes, or until golden. Cool completely. Cut a large round from the top of each loaf and scoop out the center.


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 24, 2021)

Waiting for the finish!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm with 

 kilo charlie
 already looking good but I want to see the finished.
Jim


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 24, 2021)

Here it be.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 24, 2021)

Good looking bowl/plate! 
Jim


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 24, 2021)

Whatcha got in there?


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 24, 2021)

That's gonna be so good .


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 24, 2021)

Looks soooo good! Would like to have some of that while it's raining and dark where I live.... Thank you for sharing the recipe!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 24, 2021)

Daughter made the potato/gnocchi soup.


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 24, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Daughter made the potato/gnocchi soup.



I saw that in your first post after I asked.. I'm a little slow ! Sounds delicious and the bread bowls look amazing!


----------



## clifish (Oct 24, 2021)

Carb over load....it would be worth the diabetic coma to eat that soup and bowl!!!  Great job.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 24, 2021)

Looks outstanding. More cheese for me, please. That’s me holding a empty plate. Lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2021)

Nice Rick!
I like those with split pea soup!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 25, 2021)

They look great! Especially on a cold day. 

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 25, 2021)

Great looking deal there.
Bet it would be even better with some of your Brunswick stew.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2021)

Beautiful Rolls & Bowls!!
Nice Job Rick!
Like.

Bear


----------



## fished (Nov 19, 2021)

Looks great!  I would eat that


----------

